# Bolt Annual Service Plan $0.00



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

So I currently have an inactive TiVo bolt on my account, and I recently decided to reactivate it, so I went online to do so, and I noticed it gave me the option of an Annual Plan that didn't have any price next to it, I then clicked through and it says it is free? Is this correct? Has anyone else noticed this? Should I try to activate it with this plan?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I would try it to see what happens.


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

So I went ahead and did it, and it is showing my bolt as being in the process of being activated but with my old (and expired) service dates that was the year free. I think it's not gonna actually work.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## xxsj (Jun 21, 2016)

Any update?


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I guess he was sworn to secrecy?


----------



## rjrsouthwest (Feb 19, 2016)

jwort93 said:


> So I currently have an inactive TiVo bolt on my account, and I recently decided to reactivate it, so I went online to do so, and I noticed it gave me the option of an Annual Plan that didn't have any price next to it, I then clicked through and it says it is free? Is this correct? Has anyone else noticed this? Should I try to activate it with this plan?


So what happened when you activated it and was it free?


----------



## jwort93 (Dec 18, 2015)

rjrsouthwest said:


> So what happened when you activated it and was it free?


It was not. They ended up charging the full $150.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm curious what will happen when my current $130 year runs out with my Bolts. If they will charge me $130 again or try to charge me $150. But that won't happen until Thanskgiving and New Years. So I have some time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I'm curious what will happen when my current $130 year runs out with my Bolts. If they will charge me $130 again or try to charge me $150. But that won't happen until Thanskgiving and New Years. So I have some time.


TiVo is a little stupid in this area. I would check your account. See what it has listed for your box if you opt for a change. I think, and this is just based on experience with two old Premieres, that you will get renewed at your current rate if you do nothing.


----------

